# Birds Hunting



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

These birds were hunted by me and my friend:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

why are you shooting finches?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice shooting


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good shooting skills buddy.


----------

